# Defined Details-Machine polishing Class (Scotland)



## caledonia

*Defined Details - Scotland class (August)*​
We are proud to announce a further class to be held in our Glasgow studio. This class will be a beginners introduction to both the DA and rotary. The class will be held on Sunday the 6th of May at 10am. We are located in the Cambulang area of Glasgow and I have been informed that Dave Kg will be on hand this day to participate and pass on some of his skills and knowledge to though on the class.
Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below ​
The classes this year will cost £55 per head. ​
The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.​
To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 6.​
These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on ​
*Machine Polishing Beginners Class*​
*Building on the success of these classes over the last 4 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2009. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.*​
This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.​
The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!​
The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day.
We look forward to seeing you on the day and hope you benefit from all the experience on hand.
Gordon.
Sunday 6th Beginners coarse.
1. Thomas (By email)
2. Mr A4
3. Ryan Docherty
4. Steven Text
5. Stumac77
6.MX RAB
7. MX RAB +1
8. PeterFinaly9​
Reserve spaces.
1.
2. 
3.
4.
5.
6.​
Red -Payment due
Blue - Payment received and place booked on class.​
*A few picture take at the last group of Classes.*​































































Like all these days there is always a bit of humour.​


----------



## truckdriver331

I can recommend this day very well run learned a lot from it Gordon certainly knows his stuff


----------



## caledonia

truckdriver331 said:


> I can recommend this day very well run learned a lot from it Gordon certainly knows his stuff


 Thanks for the feedback M8. As it is always appressiated and Welcome.
Gordon.


----------



## Mr A4

I'll take a space please Gordon.

John.


----------



## caledonia

Thanks John I will add your name to the list and send out the first PM over the next few days.
Gordon.


----------



## Alan W

Gordon,

Please keep a place for Ryan Docherty c/o myself.

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## caledonia

Alan W said:


> Gordon,
> 
> Please keep a place for Ryan Docherty c/o myself.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


 Thanks Alan.
I have added Ryan to the list and updated the post.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

Looking forward to coming down for the day, miss getting behind the machine polisher every now and then, will be good to be at a class once more for fun  Stick the kettle on :thumb:


----------



## stumac77

hi gordan spoke to you earlier at chemical guys can you put me down for your class on the 4th thanks
stewart


----------



## caledonia

stumac77 said:


> hi gordan spoke to you earlier at chemical guys can you put me down for your class on the 4th thanks
> stewart


 No problem Stewart I have added you to the list and it is the Sunday the 6th not the 4th. Let me know about your M8 also.:thumb:
Will fire over a PM just now.
Gordon.


----------



## Alan W

caledonia said:


> Thanks Alan.
> I have added Ryan to the list and updated the post.
> Gordon.


Hi Gordon,

I've just sent over a Gift payment for Ryan to attend.

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## caledonia

Alan W said:


> Hi Gordon,
> 
> I've just sent over a Gift payment for Ryan to attend.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


 Thank you Alan and Ryan is now confirmed on the day. Now get ready for another generic PM :lol:
But will make you a cuppa to make it up to you. :thumb:


----------



## stumac77

hi gordan can you send me a pm with payment details thanks


----------



## caledonia

stumac77 said:


> hi gordan can you send me a pm with payment details thanks


 You should have one M8. But I will resend it now.
Gordon.


----------



## stumac77

money sent gordan thanks


----------



## stevief

Would absolutely love to go to this if money wasn't so tight at the moment!

Just 5 mins away!

Payment in lieu as security services rendered?


----------



## mx_rab

Pm'd buddy


----------



## petefinlay9

Hi Gordon , I would like to attend. Can you send me the details ? Thanks peter


----------



## mx_rab

Has anyone heard from gordon recently?


----------



## Alan W

mx_rab said:


> Has anyone heard from gordon recently?


Gordon is a busy guy and was also down south over the weekend. 

I'll send him a text and let him know about your posts. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## mx_rab

Yeah i thought he might be busy, but i just want to know if i have a 2 places secured on the course.


----------



## caledonia

mx_rab said:


> Pm'd buddy





petefinlay9 said:


> Hi Gordon , I would like to attend. Can you send me the details ? Thanks peter


 You both have a pm with payment details includied. Sorry for the delay



mx_rab said:


> Yeah i thought he might be busy, but i just want to know if i have a 2 places secured on the course.


 Thanks for he call today m8 and as arrange pm sent over. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## mx_rab

Money sent for Mx_rab and CallumSaville

Will put up the transaction ID up when it appears.

Cheers, Rab


----------



## caledonia

mx_rab said:


> Money sent for Mx_rab and CallumSaville
> 
> Will put up the transaction ID up when it appears.
> 
> Cheers, Rab


Funds received and I will update the list now as we as send over the final pms.
Thanks for the interest.
Gordon


----------



## petefinlay9

Funds paid for Sunday . Looking forward to it 

Peter Finlay


----------



## caledonia

List updated and Final Pms sent out with regards this weeks coming class.
See you all on Sunday
Gordon.


----------



## Ravinder

I can't believe I haven't seen this thread! Any spaces left?


----------



## caledonia

Ravinder said:


> I can't believe I haven't seen this thread! Any spaces left?


 Sorry my friend this class is full to capacity.
But a further class will be posted after the weekend for the coming month.
Gordon.


----------



## Mr A4

Just like to say a huge thanks to Gordon and Dave for today's machine polishing course, they certainly know their stuff. Thoroughly enjoyed the day and looking forward to putting my new found knowledge into practice :buffer: 

While at DD today also had a wee look inside the Aladdin's cave of detailing goodies that is Chemical Guys HQ, going to pop back in next week, can see the wallet taking a pounding:lol:


----------



## petefinlay9

Just another thanks for today guys . The knowledge these guys know about polishing is incredible . Looking forward to the next one . The bank balance is going to take a pounding with all these new products I want now :doublesho


----------



## polt

Hi Gordon, i'm going to be looking for a class sometime in July would you be able to do this.


----------



## AMCross

defo interested in a starter class asap

could you put my name down for the next course


----------



## stevief

I'd really be interested in a starter class covering DA/Rotary etc, anytime from July for me too.


----------



## tartanhaggis

me tooooooooo:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

polt said:


> Hi Gordon, i'm going to be looking for a class sometime in July would you be able to do this.





AMCross said:


> defo interested in a starter class asap
> 
> could you put my name down for the next course





stevief said:


> I'd really be interested in a starter class covering DA/Rotary etc, anytime from July for me too.





tartanhaggis said:


> me tooooooooo:thumb:


Unfortunately with this coming month commitments and few family ongoing health issues. I will be unable to run a class in June. But I do hope to get one up for the beginning of July. Look forward to seeing you all then and Thank you for the interest in these classes.

Gordon


----------



## Ravinder

I hope your family is well dude.


----------



## Private Pile

Hi Gordon, thanks for your mail. Just to confirm, can you keep a place for me on the July course. Let me know when you have dates confirmed, and i can pop through or send you the money.

Thanks
Gordon


----------



## stevief

Sorry about the health problems, never a good thing. Shall look forward to classes in July, hopefully I'll have my little project car by then :buffer:


----------



## polt

Hope everything works out for you and your family. 

Not always on here if you can PM me dates when and if July can go ahead then please do and i'll arrange payment to be made. 
take care 

Polt


----------



## furrymunkee

Hi Gordon, I was wondering if you could let me know if you'll be doing another beginners class and if there are spaces. 

Cheers 
Alan


----------



## orangeross

i would also be up for a beginners class in july


----------



## Ally

I too would be interested in a beginners course in July, depending on dates - just subscribing to the thread for future updates :thumb:


----------



## BojanVTS

I'd also be interested on a course in July.


----------



## ohms12

Count me in too!


----------



## Chrissyronald

Me to, count me in!


----------



## caledonia

polt said:


> Hi Gordon, i'm going to be looking for a class sometime in July would you be able to do this.





AMCross said:


> defo interested in a starter class asap
> 
> could you put my name down for the next course





stevief said:


> I'd really be interested in a starter class covering DA/Rotary etc, anytime from July for me too.





tartanhaggis said:


> me tooooooooo:thumb:





Private Pile said:


> Hi Gordon, thanks for your mail. Just to confirm, can you keep a place for me on the July course. Let me know when you have dates confirmed, and i can pop through or send you the money.
> 
> Thanks
> Gordon





stevief said:


> Sorry about the health problems, never a good thing. Shall look forward to classes in July, hopefully I'll have my little project car by then :buffer:





furrymunkee said:


> Hi Gordon, I was wondering if you could let me know if you'll be doing another beginners class and if there are spaces.
> 
> Cheers
> Alan





orangeross said:


> i would also be up for a beginners class in july





Ally said:


> I too would be interested in a beginners course in July, depending on dates - just subscribing to the thread for future updates :thumb:





BojanVTS said:


> I'd also be interested on a course in July.





ohms12 said:


> Count me in too!





Chrissyronald said:


> Me to, count me in!


Thank you for showing an interest in our polishing class. Just a small update really.
Unfortunately I have not had the all clear from the hospital and I am hoping this happen in the coming month. But as for now I am still under orders as they say. So taking this into account It would be safer to say that the weekend of the 4th n 5th are looking more realistic. Sorry for the delay. But look forward to seeing you all soon.

If interest is still high I might possibly to a weekend of class to accommodate everyone this is interested.

Gordon.


----------



## plimpix

Could I come along as well please?


----------



## polt

caledonia said:


> Thank you for showing an interest in our polishing class. Just a small update really.
> Unfortunately I have not had the all clear from the hospital and I am hoping this happen in the coming month. But as for now I am still under orders as they say. So taking this into account It would be safer to say that the weekend of the 4th n 5th are looking more realistic. Sorry for the delay. But look forward to seeing you all soon.
> 
> If interest is still high I might possibly to a weekend of class to accommodate everyone this is interested.
> 
> Gordon.


4th&5th August, can you provisionaly book me in and i'll check my shifts tomorrow. Should be able to get a swap if need be as well. Hope all is going all right Gordon and you get all clear soon.
Need to save up for a wee jaunt into CG shop as well :thumb:


----------



## Chr1stof

I'm definitely interested in attending if space is avail?


----------



## JAZ5788

I'd be interested too.... If not August then the next one.


----------



## Matt B

Me also. :thumb::buffer:


----------



## geefonk

Sorry for bumping this post....but does anyone know if Gordon still runs courses on Machine polishing?


----------



## Camy

I would be interested in this aswell......


----------

